# proper quarabtine size needed asap.!!!



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

what is the proper quarantine size for larger darts...tincs..teriibillis....need info asap. i received some conflicting information to put my adult itncs cobalts in 190 0z tubs from a specialist in darts and the stressof cramped quarters may have killed them. i moved them to a larger sterilite box the size of a laundry basket and have seen some improvement...atleast they are eating a little vesus laying on the floor but i dont know if my breeding cobalts will bounce back and am extremely frustrated with what prescreibed advice i got. thanks all kristy


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've always used 190 oz tubs for everything from thumbs (2 per container) to tincs (1 per) without incident. Of course, this is provided that you have enough cover for the frogs to retreat to when feeling threatened/stressed. I think a sweaterbox Sterlite will work well for adult sized terribilis.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My QT tank is a 12.5 gallon tank with leaf litter, a black plastic bowl cut into a hut and a dish of water to help hold humidity and if they need a soak.
Candy


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

190oz should be sufficient as long as you keep larger darts to 1 per container. tincs are notoriously tough to quarantine without stress


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

well they did stress so i put them in a large sweater box and they are doing what they normally do now. they got so stressed in the 190 oz container and can't figure out why. guess maybe they missed eachother lol or they didnt like the open space and they were jumping trying to get out. they are big cobalts and eventually it got to the point where they would just lay down all day....no eating....but are fine now besides the ff that escape...lol kristy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

when i quarentined my tincs they really didn't stress bad at all. i'm not quite sure why. i had 4 in a 10 gallon with paper towel and about a dozen magnolia leaves. they were less stressed than my thumbs when i cleaned their cage and fed them. here is a pic of what mine looked like. (i added the leaves later, this was taken the first day of qt.) 
http://www.freewebs.com/kapoktree2/quarentine.htm


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

were those adult tincs? kristy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

nope, they were 4 mos. out of the water when i got them so no territorial issues


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

figured that....mine are full adult size and i think the quarantine stressed them out in 190 oz tubs. i dont see any other reason as they are doing better in the big sterilite box. almost as if they are at home. just cant figure out how to keep the darn ff in :!: any good remedies? kristy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

what kind of lid are you using? is it the lid that came with the tank or a glass lid? if it's not glass, a piece a little larger than the top should stop the flies from escaping. as long as the box is flat on the top.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its like one of those rubber maid ...but only sterilite box brand.clear...with the white plastic lids....i am not using a glass container here...its plastic.....and there are ways for them to escape.....i was wonering if there were any ways around that....like methods people have used to keep the ff in? or something to put around the rim or place it somewhere so when the ff escape....they wont be crawling around my cultures if you catch my drift?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Are these the same "proven adults" cobalts that you are selling on the other frog board?
Are they breeding in the 190 oz containers? How long have them been in the containers? If they have been in the QT for the time it took to get some 6-7 month old froglets I think that alone may be stressing them


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

nope not in 190 oz tubs. i definately would not put them both in a 190 0z tub ....done with quarantining needs. they were in a nice viv before i noticed an unusual look to the females fecals. turned out to be a minor bacterial infection. since moving them to larger container...they did better. i dont know. every dart is different i guess. just didnt prefer the tubs i guess...who knows. but treatment for the minor infection is done. it was just supposed to be for a short quarantine until i treated their minor infection and until i got their new viv set up. i didn't have to tear down the old viv.....as i found out and could have kept treating them in there....my mistake...so i put them in a sweater box with plants and everything like their old viv..not as elaborate of course until i get them into a newly constructed one. the plans were to make a new viv for all my darts and a dart room. i was also custom ordering an elaborate viv with water fall features and all from eith pat or dartfrogdepot for a showroom viv for my living room....know it would be expensive but it would go nice with the terribillis breeding group i bought and would add extra decor to my tropical themed living room


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

kristy55303 said:


> what is the proper quarantine size for larger darts...tincs..teriibillis....need info asap. i received some conflicting information to put my adult itncs cobalts in 190 0z tubs from a specialist in darts and the stressof cramped quarters may have killed them. i moved them to a larger sterilite box the size of a laundry basket and have seen some improvement...atleast they are eating a little vesus laying on the floor but i dont know if my breeding cobalts will bounce back and am extremely frustrated with what prescreibed advice i got. thanks all kristy



ok I just got from this post that that is where you had them since that is what you said they were in.

Are the terriblis you are talking about the same ones you have for sale on the other frog board?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yes...just ordered from a friend...private breeder who has very nice healthy darts. they are like golf balls with legs lol.....but rare to find a breeding group so i dished out the cash to get them as they take 2 years to reach sexual maturity. these are 3 1/2 years and very fat and healthy. nice .


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

the cobalts were in the 190 oz containers at first ...but not ogether lol until i realized they were stressing then moved to sweater box size sterilite and it helped a lot. they got up and started to eat right away. i do have kids in the house making lots of noise so that could have been the issue. who knows? i just did a test by putting them into a bigger container to see if it helped and indeed it did. all darts are different i think and their environments we keep them in captivity are different.....all is well now. they are my favorite pair...so bold and active. And i like the coloration of cobalts as well...mixed coloration makes them so beautiful...posted pics of them on other board by the way porkchop


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

so are they for sale? Do you have any pics?
I already seen the one pic when you emailed to me about a month ago

You might have better luck if you post your who collection here. alot more dart people here that would love to get their hands on some of the frogs you have.

What line is the leuc froglet from?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its nice to know you r interested! sorry we got in a debut while back lol i am debating but the leucs are from tony gunter and the line is unknown...the other leucs i sold today....as their line was unknown tony's are proven .the rest i know the exact lines.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

oh and its not leuc froglets ....the leuc pair i have left is a proven pair from tony gunter...was planning on selling my collection due to needing heart surgery...i'm debating it still....but am up for offers anyways. i rarely have froglets for sale. i sell them locally usually. i however do have one left juvie 6-7 months old from my f1s surnam cobalts.  everything else left besides the 1st pair of leucs of unknown line....is still available.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Do you have any pictures?
I am not really interested I would like to see what you have?

Sorry that leuc in the picture looked very mcuh like a froglet


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

nope it was a two yr old adult from a 1.1 pair i have......take that back HAD i sold that one...got one left....a pair plus the others you saw posted on the other board. when i am up to it and my heart meds stop making me loopy lol....i'll get some good pics...when i get the pics going i'll post everything on this site. if you want me to send you the pics via email first i will .....1st dibs that is :wink:


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

No need to send pic via email I seen the two pics you have already.
No need for first dibs either. I dont want to buy your frogs ( but like I said posting them here may get them sold for you)
I would just like to see some actual pics of the frogs.
That is a tiny adult luec. Look at the size of the sphag moss compared to the frog.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

kristy it is right...just like my name? porkchop? would you be interested in something from me? Perhaps I can take a pic of something you r interested in sooner versus getting all the pics up at one time.....which will take me a while cuz of my heart condition and the meds make me feel awful....thanks kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

well it is 1.25 inches from snout to vent....regular size for a leuc i believe....same size as the others i have that are a proven pair from tony gunter. he sent them and i believe found eggs again right before sent. leucs aren't huge darts..you have some don't you. you know that. They are gorgeous with beautiful colorations...maybe it was how upclose of a pic i got...or the quality of my camera or the angle perhaps. I don't put reference pieces next to my darts such as nickels or quarters lol cuz i try to keep them as healthy as possible, nor do i handle them. They are always coerced into shipping cups rather than touching or trying to catch. kristy 

p.s. thanks for the help and heads up. i know .....i am planning on posting what i have here when i feel up to it.....soon....my hubby doesn't want me to sell.....but doesnt know how to properly care for them....so i have been debating whether or not to sell and if i get offers that are fair i will. it will fund my surgery in ways. i just have to get the post up soon. i know they will sell fast. kristy


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

You might want to try putting something next to that frog. I am sure others may think the same as I so.
Any pics of the terriblis?
Didnt you just get them a couple days ago? Such a shame to part with them so soon


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

you r telling me! i'm working on getting pics of them. they are like golfballs with legs. true oranges from sean stewarts line...rare to find a breeding group. I'll get them posted...hold your horses. :wink: if i kept anything ....it would be those....they are magnificent 







already sold this pair...this was one of them and was 2 years old....not a froglet in quarantine conatiner.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

your leuc froglets look like that porkchop? with toe pads like that? this is an adult leuc in a quarantine tub for good close-up kristy


----------

